
Open Sourcing Amundsen: A Data Discovery and Metadata Platform - mgrover
https://eng.lyft.com/open-sourcing-amundsen-a-data-discovery-and-metadata-platform-2282bb436234
======
photoft
[https://github.com/lyft/amundsen](https://github.com/lyft/amundsen)

